# Lenses: What "In Spec" Really Means



## cgw (Nov 15, 2013)

Worth a look if you've ever wrestled with a service center over a wonky lens:

LensRentals.com - Inspecting an ?In Spec? Lens


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 15, 2013)

A bit more reading.

There is No Such Thing as a Perfect Lens

?This Lens is Soft??. « Canon Rumors

John.


----------

